# Cartwheels?



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*ive done it*

yeah i did it once.. but instead of lading on my hands I landed on my face..... yes there are vitnesses yet to be killed


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

i can do cartwheels and handstand without a board strapped in. ive tried on the hill but its just a lot of wieght, i think i need to nollie harder.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just do nollie front flips off a roller. They're easier than people think.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

hmm, ima have to strap my board on in the back yard and try it lol, but i found the video. of course this guy is pro and makes it look really good hah.

YouTube - Bear Treats 14


it is at like 35 seconds in


----------

